# PSC Question



## Justasoldier86 (2 Jul 2020)

Hello everyone, quick question. My case manager is not around until next week so maybe someone here can provide some insight.

Long story short, my case was red zoned and I was supposed to be sent for diagnosis. In addition, gathering some sworn statements for my claim. However, today my claim was complete and I was awarded a %. My question is, are they taking my claim at face value IOT get me services w/ reassessment will follow? Not that I feel that my % was unfair, just believe that it could be more purely based on rating tables.

One more question while I'm here. My understanding is that the monthly PSC amount awarded is back dated to the first day of the month to application was put in?.

Thanks for your time


----------



## stellarpanther (2 Jul 2020)

Justasoldier86 said:
			
		

> One more question while I'm here. My understanding is that the monthly PSC amount awarded is back dated to the first day of the month to application was put in?



Unfortunately I don't know the answer to all of your questions but mine was retroactive to the first day of the month I applied.


----------



## Teager (3 Jul 2020)

It's possible since you were red zoned that they gave you the low end of whatever you claimed just to help get you sorted. They will go back over it once all your other information is submitted and could award you more based on that information. They will not take away what they have given you.

As for the PSC it is back dated to date of application but will only go back as far as 1 Apr 2019 as that is when the PSC took effect.


----------

